# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  golden triangle tour

## goldentriangletour

hello,

My name is peter and I want to share my holiday experience of India travel with you all. India which is truely incredible has everything you can look for, from mountains to deserts, beaches, rivers, waterfalls etc. People here are full of colors, traditional, helpful and full of fun. I went for 15 days tour to India specifically the Golden Triangle Tour which includes Delhi-Agra-Jaipur tour the most beautiful 3 cities of india. My trip was fantastic and it was made extra ordinary by and india travel company goldentriangletouronline.com who have expertise and vast experince in the travel. I will soon come up with pictures and will share my diary that I wrote during Indian holidays.

----------


## GFI

Well, I never ever see this historical temple even I visited there couple of times but every time I missed this place. Whenever I travel again in India so I should visit there.

----------


## mikehussy

Thanks for sharing, The information given by you is really very good.


We are also provide cheapest flight tickets from all UK destination in world wide.





Cheap flights to Kuala Lumpur

----------


## elizabeth35

The ‘Golden Triangle’ is formed by Jaipur, Agra and Delhi, where highlights include the palace at Amber, Jaipur’s amazing astronomical Observatory and the icon of the entire sub-continent, the magical Taj Mahal. The beautiful Pink City Jaipur was the stronghold of a clan of rulers whose three hill forts and series of palaces in the city are important attractions. Some of the other prominent Jaipur tourist places include the Amber Fort, Maota Lake, pavilions, murals, and places with intricate works and mirrors. These murals and sceneries portray unique hunting scenes thus making the place a wonderful experience.

----------


## trevorlombard

The high-flying hill stations of India are great places of tourist activities. Himachal Pradesh, Uttaranchal, Darjeeling, Leh and Ladakh have wonderful resorts, opportunities for adventure sports, and trekking experiences. At the same time, the seashores of Goa, the backwaters of Kerala,

----------


## MERING

Good post...

----------

